# SAT score :(



## marmar92 (Oct 18, 2009)

So, unfortunately, i realized today that my SAT score is 690  for biology-M...
Anybody have any opinions on this score? Think i should retake the test? #sorry


----------



## ZainShah (Dec 6, 2009)

Honestly the score is not bad at all, in my opinion. It all depends on where you are trying to get in. 
For instance, Aga Khan & Shifa both require a score of 700 in each of the 3 science subjects, as far as I know. But if you are applying elsewhere, then it shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## marmar92 (Oct 18, 2009)

ZainShah said:


> Honestly the score is not bad at all, in my opinion. It all depends on where you are trying to get in.
> For instance, Aga Khan & Shifa both require a score of 700 in each of the 3 science subjects, as far as I know. But if you are applying elsewhere, then it shouldn't be a problem.


Well, yea i was hoping for Aga Khan, Dow Medical College, or Dow International College, or Shifa Medical College (although Shifa and Dow international are quite new, so my parents aren't really familiar with the quality there). I think I might retake the test again in May to boost up my score (inshallah) to at least a 700. But , thanks for your opinion  Hopefully inshallah, I can get at least a 700 in both chem and math. (Y)


----------



## ZainShah (Dec 6, 2009)

marmar92 said:


> Well, yea i was hoping for Aga Khan, Dow Medical College, or Dow International College, or Shifa Medical College (although Shifa and Dow international are quite new, so my parents aren't really familiar with the quality there). I think I might retake the test again in May to boost up my score (inshallah) to at least a 700. But , thanks for your opinion  Hopefully inshallah, I can get at least a 700 in both chem and math. (Y)


Yeah well in that case you should consider a retake. Wouldn't you also have to take "Physics" in the SAT test or is it optional for the colleges you are applying to?


----------



## marmar92 (Oct 18, 2009)

ZainShah said:


> Yeah well in that case you should consider a retake. Wouldn't you also have to take "Physics" in the SAT test or is it optional?


nope..its optional; u can take math instead; i obviously chose to take math because i am better in math than physics..


----------



## ZainShah (Dec 6, 2009)

Thats Kool! I am actually better in physics compared to math. I absolutely dreaded math in school. Thank God, over and done with it!


----------



## abconfusedd (Jan 5, 2010)

marmar92 said:


> Well, yea i was hoping for Aga Khan, Dow Medical College, or Dow International College, or Shifa Medical College (although Shifa and Dow international are quite new, so my parents aren't really familiar with the quality there). I think I might retake the test again in May to boost up my score (inshallah) to at least a 700. But , thanks for your opinion  Hopefully inshallah, I can get at least a 700 in both chem and math. (Y)



So youre *not taking the the physics sat at all?
What other schools allow this? I mean specifically.

*


----------



## marmar92 (Oct 18, 2009)

well, i changed my mind, i am taking the physics.


----------



## serious glad (Jan 6, 2010)

what caused you to chage your mind


----------



## marmar92 (Oct 18, 2009)

Well, I really don't know, just to keep my options open i guess, or if i get a better score on physics then ill just send that score.


----------



## minioo1 (Jan 9, 2010)

marmar92 said:


> So, unfortunately, i realized today that my SAT score is 690  for biology-M...
> Anybody have any opinions on this score? Think i should retake the test? #sorry


I dont think it should be a problem if you are applying through HE|C for government colleges. Just have 550+ in all courses and a good high school average and you should be good.

I had average scores in SAt and just received offer from FJMC lahore.


----------

